# Travelling out of Turkey



## Noah23 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello, 
I'm not sure if anyone will have the answer to this, but I thought I would ask. I am currently living in Istanbul and have gone back to the US for 4 weeks on holiday. The only problem is that I applied for my residence permit in February and was approved and they said I would have the physical card in 1 to 3 months. In the meantime they gave me a temporary residence permit that could be used to travel out of Turkey for up to 15 days. Well in May I still hadn't received my residence permit, so I went back to the police station and they said they never sent my paperwork to Ankara to be approved, so they sent it off then. I told them I had purchased a plane ticket weeks before this and that it would cause me to be out of the country for longer than 15 days. The police officer said that I would have to buy another tourist visa, but I would be allowed back in the country. So I left Turkey and returned to the States, but now I am reading things online that are saying that buying another Evisa might not work and I could be denied re-entry into the country. I asked people at the airport Visa and passport control, and they both said I would be fine and allowed to be enter the country, but they didn't give me any documents that say I'm allowed to re-enter. But I'm reading online that the people at the passport control will just say whatever so you stop bothering them and that I could be screwed when I go back. 

Sorry for the long post, but does anyone know if I buying another tourist visa will work for re-entry into the country? If it doesn't is there a fine that I could pay? or will I just be banned from Turkey for a certain amount of time.


----------



## british1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't know much about this but logic asks me - on what grounds do you think they might refuse you into Turkey on a tourist visa ?? If you haven't done anything wrong then surely you are entitled to travel there and stay for 3 months like any other tourist ?


----------



## jolindong (Jul 22, 2015)

Good luck for you.i also have plan go to turkey for travelling. and also visit my customer in turkey. hope can early know something. /snip/


----------

